# Help...Sore Eyes Assistance Needed



## SarahHenrysMum (Dec 24, 2011)

Hiya,

My Boxer pup Henry is 14 weeks old and over I have noticed this evening that he has very red lower eyelids. They don't seem to be worrying him most of the time, although sometimes on this evening they seem to itch as he scratched and rubs his eyes for a short period.

Obviously as it is Christmas the vet is not open tomorrow I have used some optrex eye drops in his eyes and he is sound asleep.

Does anyone know what this could be and is there anything else I could try?

Thank you for any help

Sarah


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SarahHenrysMum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My Boxer pup Henry is 14 weeks old and over I have noticed this evening that he has very red lower eyelids. They don't seem to be worrying him most of the time, although sometimes on this evening they seem to itch as he scratched and rubs his eyes for a short period.
> 
> ...


Hard to say without seeing them but it could be conjunctivitis.... when Henry had this I used Optrex Infected Eyes drops (available from Pharmacy and kept in the fridge). This is chloramphenical-based and is the same as the drops you get from the Vets but you have to ask for them at the Pharmacy. You could try this (won't do any harm, anyway) if you can find a Pharmacy open.


----------



## SarahHenrysMum (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I had some optrex in the house for Christmas so I have used them on my Henry, it is nice to have some reassurance that they won't hurt him. Will get him to the vet as soon as they reopen.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SarahHenrysMum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My Boxer pup Henry is 14 weeks old and over I have noticed this evening that he has very red lower eyelids. They don't seem to be worrying him most of the time, although sometimes on this evening they seem to itch as he scratched and rubs his eyes for a short period.
> 
> ...


It could well just possibly be a mild bacterial infection in which case a course of antibiotic eye drops or ointment should sort it.

I would however, take him and get the vet to check it, as said it could be something minor, but there are eye problems present in the boxer dog that can also cause the problems you describe. There is Entropian and ectropian
off the top of my head I can never remember which is which in one the eye lids roll outwards and in the other roll inwards irritating the eye itself.

There are other conditions too called cherry eye, and also dry eye where there is not enough tear production so causes inflammation. Hopefully he does have just a simple eye infection, but should it be something more, then obviously the sooner you get it checked and treated the better just in case.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If you can, get the optrex infected eye drops from a paharmacy but DO NOT tell the pharmacist they are for a dog; they will refuse to sell them to you as they are only licensed for human use. Unless your own eyes are infected and look red and sore, you have to make up some story abut picking them up for some elderly relative who can't get out. If you can add in something about their community nurse/carer advising their use, so much the better. Get your story straight before you go.

I've used optrex infected eye drops for both of my dogs for conjuntivitis, one just a few days ago. She's good as new now.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

As suggested store in the fridge - but warm to about body temperature prior to application - less stress for the dog. We dosed three times a day until a few days after symptoms disappeared.


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

My douge de bordeaux has just had a operation on him for entropian last week 
its quite common in dogs that have wrinkles and its hereditary/genetics and if it is this then you shouldnt breed from them

The operation cost 330 including meds for aftercare, but he had both his eyes done as they were both pretty bad and he could hardly see and he had an ulcer, but thankfully he is doing well the vet said he wont need another operation

hope your puppy get better soon



Sled dog hotel said:


> It could well just possibly be a mild bacterial infection in which case a course of antibiotic eye drops or ointment should sort it.
> 
> I would however, take him and get the vet to check it, as said it could be something minor, but there are eye problems present in the boxer dog that can also cause the problems you describe. There is Entropian and ectropian
> off the top of my head I can never remember which is which in one the eye lids roll outwards and in the other roll inwards irritating the eye itself.
> ...


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Hows pup doing?? I know my 2 Boxers when sleepy get red lower eye lids (looks like they spent the night on the town!!!) 
Hopefully the optrex will do the trick and pup will soon be looking beautiful again!!!!!!!


----------

